# Fronteras del Peru (Vistas Satelitales)



## alezx (Nov 22, 2006)

*Ya que casi no tenemos fotos de las fronteras de nuestro pais aqui una recopilacion de vistas satelitales (google earth)*
*Empecemos de sur a norte*

*Frontera con Chile (Tacna - Arica)*



















*Frontera con Bolivia (Puno - La Paz)*




























*Frontera con Brasil sur (Madre de Dios - Acre)*




























*Puente Integracion Peru - Brasil*










*Fotos plus avance de la carretera Interoceanica*










*Siguen con la pavimentacion por alli *



















*Frontera con Colombia y Brasil norte*



















*Frontera con Ecuador*


----------



## pedro1011 (Jan 15, 2005)

Interesantes las fotos, Alezx! Nos ponen en perspectiva. kay:
Y no se me había ocurrido ubicar desde arriba el puente de Integración, ni rastrear el avance de la Interoceánica. Sólo chequeaba seguido por si había alguna vista del Billinghurst. 
Gracias por las imágenes!


----------



## Poligono (Apr 18, 2007)

Tremendo trabajazo Alex muy buenas las imágenes y muy ilustrativas. :cheers:


----------



## alezx (Nov 22, 2006)




----------



## El Bajopontino (Feb 17, 2005)

Interesante, me gusto la frontera triple con Colombia y Brasil.


----------



## CessTenn (Jul 10, 2006)

*Bandera Peruana que coloque virtualmente en La Concordia hace tiempo:*








^^ *Al fondo se ve el morro de Arica*


----------



## sebvill (Apr 13, 2005)

Buenas fotos.


----------

